# Do people with "F" preferences have bigger amydgalas than people with "T" preferences



## laylay918 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Do people with "F" preferences have bigger amydgalas than people with "T" preferences*

I assume people with "T" preferences have bigger frontal lobes, because the frontal lobe is what is able to process rational thought.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd say no, on the weak basis of:
- I'd like to think I'd be aware if the brain had significant thresholds for variance between people. Especially since all personality theories ever would incorporate analysis of brains as a result.
- I'd presume that a brain's sizes would be genetic, and therefore inheritable, and therefore MBTI type would be some strange result of your parent's type.

Anyone who has a different opinion on the matter, feel free to educate, but the burden of proof is on you.


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

What an incredibly NT question.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

toffee said:


> What an incredibly NT question.


Is that a way of insinuating that OP has a small amygdala?

Don't worry, laylay918, it's not the size that counts...


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigger? I dunno about that, but I could imagine it that different parts of the brain are more catacombed via function use & activity dependent plasticity.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

The amygdala is associated with some of the most very basic emotions like fear. F is more 'feeling intelligence' - analyzing your own feelings, others feelings, evaluating things based on whether the vibe is toxic or not, etc. It would need to take up way more brain space than the tiny amygdala (and it's those parts of the brain that are probably bigger in F's).

That doesn't mean F's couldn't have bigger amygalas on top of that, but I doubt that. I'd argue the basic emotions are a necessity for practically all animals (when you see a tiger you need to run) - what F's excel at more is the _processing_ of those emotions, and those parts of the brain are likely the ones that would be more developed. That sort of thing requires very sophisticated, higher order thinking only seen in very evolved social animals like humans - the reptilian amygdala can't handle it alone.

The frontal lobe is associated with logic yes, but it also has to do with controlling behaviour - discipline, planning, regulation, etc, not all of which T's are necessarily good at. T's can just as easily procrastinate, fail to delay gratification, or be overwhelmed by anger, say. That kind of thing tends to improve with age more than anything else; this is the main correlation research has noticed, so again while there could be a minor correlation here, I'd doubt it.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Abigdala.


----------



## OMEGA (Jul 8, 2012)

Brain chemistry. 
-Neurotransmittor levels and their efficiency.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

laylay918 said:


> I assume people with "T" preferences have bigger frontal lobes, because the frontal lobe is what is able to process rational thought.


Possibly, I guessed that after reading for psychology 101 on the brain.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Lets compare amydgala sizes, everyone gather round.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> I'd say no, on the weak basis of:
> - I'd like to think I'd be aware if the brain had significant thresholds for variance between people. Especially since all personality theories ever would incorporate analysis of brains as a result.
> - I'd presume that a brain's sizes would be genetic, and therefore inheritable, _*and therefore MBTI type would be some strange result of your parent's type.*_
> 
> Anyone who has a different opinion on the matter, feel free to educate, but the burden of proof is on you.



are we sure that it isnt 100%? <--legit question


----------



## moondog (Oct 3, 2012)

gammagon said:


> Lets compare amydgala sizes, everyone gather round.


This rustled me up and made me feel quite gay inside Is science about to happen?


----------

